# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010

## ntrits

> *Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network*
> 
> *Γενικά => Ανακοινώσεις => Μήνυμα ξεκίνησε από: Age (aka Babba) στις 11:41 24/12/2009*
> 
> Τίτλος: *Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *11:41 24/12/2009*
> 
> Στο παρών topic θα καταγράφονται αριθμημένα όλα τα νέα και παλιότερα μέλη που είναι οικονομικά τακτοποιημένα για το έτος 2010. Με * θα σημειώνονται οι νέες εγγραφές για το 2010.
> 
> Οι τρόποι πληρωμής της συνδρομής αναγράφονται εδώ: http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=35114





> Τίτλος: *Απ: Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *17:03 01/01/2010* 
> 
> 1. Age - Babba (κατάθεση 01/01/10)





> Τίτλος: *Απ: Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *08:43 02/01/2010*
> 
> 2. anman (paypal 01/01/10)





> Τίτλος: *Απ: Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *15:56 02/01/2010*
> 3. ysam (paypal 02/01/10)





> Τίτλος: *Απ: Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *16:19 05/01/2010*
> 
> 4. ngia (κατάθεση 04/01/10)





> Τίτλος: *Απ: Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *08:00 08/01/2010* 
> 5. tritsako (κατάθεση 06/01/10)





> Τίτλος: *Απ: Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *09:48 18/01/2010*
> 
> 6. minoas (κατάθεση 14/01/10)
> 7. ice (κατάθεση 17/01/10)





> Τίτλος: *Απ: Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *22:33 24/01/2010*
> 
> Μετά την σημερινή κατάθεση, τοποθετήθηκαν στον λογαριασμό του συλλόγου οι συνδρομές των:
> 
> 8. klarabel (κατάθεση 24/01/10)
> 9. pater_familias (κατάθεση 24/01/10)
> 10. goldendragon (κατάθεση 24/01/10)
> 11. 7bpm (κατάθεση 24/01/10)
> ...





> Τίτλος: *Απ: Καταγραφή Μελών Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ 2010*
> Αποστολή από: *Age (aka Babba)* στις *09:37 29/01/2010*
> 
> 15. DiMiTRiS^^^ (paypal 29/01/10)


Με βάση την πρόσφατη εκκαθάριση και καταγραφή των εγγραφών - συνδρομών για το 2010 που έγινε στο www.syllogos.awmn τα παρακάτω μέλη είναι ταμειακός ενήμερα:

16. Badge
17. commando
18. antonisst
19. JB172
20. marius
21. panxan
22. Yorgos
23. maznek
24. Spirosco
25. GD
26. trackman
27. Winner
28. alexa
29. john70
30. Nettraptor
31. nvak
32. petzi
33. phronidis
34. theo
35. * gfan
36. ktsaou
37. Θανάσης
38. * senius
39. * Nasos765
40. * GJP
41. * lacbil
42. * Somnius
43. NoisyJohn
44. Mojiro
45. * Rpmz
46. sv1bjr
47. nikpet
48. spidercode
49. Jchr
50. giannis1
51. * marilia
52. * Bwoolf
53. * Xrtc
54. * Chrismarine
55. sv1eod
56. * Nios
57. zabounis
58. sv1her
59. * jkar
60. * Rainbow Warrior
61. * Gas
62. * fotis80
63. zpaf
64. netsailor
65. amar
66. bonovas
67. donalt

----------


## ngia

Υπάρχει εικόνα πόσα μέλη έχουν εγγραφεί?




> Η Τακτική Γενική Συνέλευση συνέρχεται το πρώτο 3μηνο εκάστου ημερολογιακού έτους, δια προσκλήσεων που αποστέλλονται τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα πριν την ημερομηνία της συνέλευσης, μετά από απόφαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου και για προκαθορισμένα κυρίως θέματα συζήτησης (χωρίς να αποκλείεται η συζήτηση και κάθε άλλου θέματος που ήθελε εγγραφεί στην ημερήσια διάταξη)


Έχει γίνει Γ.Σ για φέτος ?

----------


## mojiro

εγώ ας πούμε δεν έχω πληρώσει... δεν έχει γίνει και Γ.Σ... είμαι μέλος;

----------


## klarabel

> Υπάρχει εικόνα πόσα μέλη έχουν εγγραφεί?
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει γίνει Γ.Σ για φέτος ?


Δυστυχώς Νικήτα τα φετινά μέλη θα είναι λιγότερα απο κάθε χρονιά και όπως έχει αποδειχθεί στην πράξη όσο η συνδρομή δεν έχει κάποια ανταποδοτικότητα δεν το σκέφτεται κανείς .....
Η φετινή ΓΣ θα γίνει την 18 Απριλίου κατά παρέκλιση του Καταστατικού με μικρή καθυστέρηση πέρα του 1ου τριμήνου.
Η οικονομική αδυναμία ενικοίασης και συντήρησης ενός δικού μας χώρου, οδηγεί σε δυσκινησία την οποιαδήποτε δραστηριότητα του Συλλόγου, και δυστυχώς δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. 
Εν πάση περιπτώση το Αμφιθέατρο στα ΤΕΙ δεν είναι δυνοτόν να το έχουμε Κυριακή για ΓΣ ( μέρα που είναι για τους περισσότερους πιο εύκολο να παρευρεθούν) , όπως επίσης άλλες αίθουσες εκδηλώσεων που έχουμε βρεί επίσης για Κυριακή είναι δύσκολο να τις κρατήσουμε μετά τις 3-4 το μεσημέρι δεδομένου οτι χρησιμοποιούνται αργότερα για άλλες εκδηλώσεις διαφορετικά το κόστος ξεφεύγει, και αφετέρου δεν χρειαζόμαστε και πολυ μεγάλους χώρους. 
Εναλλακτικά όποιος έχει υπόψιν του κάποιον χώρο που μπορούμε να τον έχουμε για την 18 Απριλίου για την διεξαγωγή της ΓΣ του Συλλόγου έναντι κάποιου λογικού αντιτίμου ας το προτείνει.


@Μojiro 
Μιχάλη είναι πάγια τακτική εδώ και χρόνια να πληρώνουν συνδρομή κάποια μέλη την ημέρα διεξαγωγής της ΓΣ.

----------


## ngia

> Δυστυχώς Νικήτα τα φετινά μέλη θα είναι λιγότερα απο κάθε χρονιά και όπως έχει αποδειχθεί στην πράξη όσο η συνδρομή δεν έχει κάποια ανταποδοτικότητα δεν το σκέφτεται κανείς .....


κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ και καλύτερα νωρίς παρά αργά .. αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι έχετε μεγάλες πιθανότητες να κλείσετε τελευταίοι την πόρτα.

----------


## ggeorgan1

Ἀφοῦ παρουσιάζονται τόσες δυσκολίες στὴν ἐξεύρεση χώρου, ἂς συντάξει τὸ Δ.Σ. ἕνα σχέδιο Πρακτικοῦ Γ.Σ. καὶ ἂς τὸ κυκλοφορήσει στὰ μέλη πού ἔχουν πληρώσει συνδρομὴ ἢ καί σὲ ὅσους θέλουν νὰ πληρώσουν γιὰ νὰ 'δοῦν τὸ σχέδιο Πρακτικοῦ καί, ἐνδεχομένως, νὰ τὸ συνδιαμορφώσουν. Ἔτσι κάνουν ὅλα τὰ σωματεῖα-σφραγίδες.

----------


## paravoid

Υπόψιν, σύμφωνα με τον αστικό κώδικα, υπάρχει ελάχιστος αριθμός μελών. Αν ο αριθμός των μελών πέσει κάτω από το όριο, το σωματείο διαλύεται αυτόματα. Δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι 10 ή 20, ρίξτε μια ματιά καλού κακού.

----------


## john70

Α ρε κατάντια ..... εκει που θέλαμε μεγάλη έδρα για τις ΓΣ , τώρα να μήν γεμίζουμε ταξί ....

----------


## ysam

21 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## ggeorgan1

Τὸ βιβλίο γιὰ τὸ δίκαιο τῶν σωματείων ἀναφέρει ἕναν ἀριθμό ὅρων ποὺ χρειάζεται νὰ πληροῦνται γιὰ νὰ ἐπέλθει ἡ κατά νόμον διάλυση σωματείου. Γι`αὐτὸν τὸν λόγο καὶ συνεχίζουν νὰ ὑπάρχουν χιλιάδες σωματεῖα-σφραγῖδες. Ἡ διάλυση θέλει λίγη δουλειά.
Ἀλλά, τώρα δὲν εἶμαι ἐκεῖ ποὺ ἔχω τὸ βιβλίο. Ὅταν τὸ 'βρῶ θὰ ἀντιγράψω ἐδῶ αὐτὰ ποὺ γράφει τὸ βιβλίο.

----------


## ysam

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, αν χρειαστεί θα το ζητήσουμε από αρμόδιο άτομο.

----------


## paravoid

> Τὸ βιβλίο γιὰ τὸ δίκαιο τῶν σωματείων ἀναφέρει ἕναν ἀριθμό ὅρων ποὺ χρειάζεται νὰ πληροῦνται γιὰ νὰ ἐπέλθει ἡ κατά νόμον διάλυση σωματείου. Γι`αὐτὸν τὸν λόγο καὶ συνεχίζουν νὰ ὑπάρχουν χιλιάδες σωματεῖα-σφραγῖδες. Ἡ διάλυση θέλει λίγη δουλειά.
> Ἀλλά, τώρα δὲν εἶμαι ἐκεῖ ποὺ ἔχω τὸ βιβλίο. Ὅταν τὸ 'βρῶ θὰ ἀντιγράψω ἐδῶ αὐτὰ ποὺ γράφει τὸ βιβλίο.


Το «βιβλίο» που λες είναι ο αστικός κώδικας που ανέφερα πιο πάνω και, όπως θυμόμουν, αν ο αριθμός των μελών πέσει κάτω από ένα νούμερο (10 τελικά) το σωματείο διαλύεται χωρίς άλλη πολύπλοκη διαδικασία ή «δουλειά». Για περισσότερα, άρθρο 104 στο «βιβλίο».

----------


## ggeorgan1

Πράγματι, μόλις ὁ ἀριθμός τῶν μελῶν πέσει κάτω ἀπὸ δέκα, πέφτει πῦρ ἐξ ούρανοῦ καὶ διαλύει τὸ σωματεῖο χωρίς καμμία περιπλέον δουλειά. Ὁ Θεὸς πού τὰ βλέπει ὅλα καὶ ὅλα τὰ γνωρίζει παρακολουθεῖ ἄγρυπνα τὸν ἀριθμὸ τῶν μελῶν ὅλων τῶν σωματείων ποὺ ὑπάγονται στὶς διατάξεις τοῦ Ἀστικοῦ Κώδικος. Τώρα ποὺ τὸ σκέπτομαι, δὲν άποκλείεται ὁ νομοθέτης νὰ ἐμπνεύσθηκε τὸν άριθμό δέκα ἀπὸ τὴν Παλαιὰ Διαθήκη. Στὴν περίπτωση τῆς πόλεως τῶν Σοδόμων ὁ ἀνεψιὸς τοῦ Ἀβραάμ Λὼτ εἶχε διαπραγματευθεῖ μὲ τὸν Θεὸ νὰ μή τὴν κάψει, ἂν εὕρισκε ἐκεῖ δέκα δικαίους. Ὁ Λώτ, μὲ ἐπιδέξια διαπραγμάτευση, ὅπως νόμιζε, κατέβασε τὸν ἀριθμὸ ἀπὸ τοὺς πενῆντα δικαίους στοὺς δέκα. Τελικῶς, οὔτε οἱ δέκα βρέθηκαν ... 
Στὴν περίπτωση τοῦ ΑΜΔΑ, εἶναι δύσκολο, ὂχι ὅμως καὶ ἀδύνατον, νὰ πέσει ὁ ἀριθμὸς τῶν μελῶν κάτω ἀπὸ δέκα, ἀφοῦ μόνον τὰ μέλη τῶν ὀργάνων τοῦ σωματείου εἶναι περισσότερα. Τώρα, ἂν τὰ ὄργανα τοῦ σωματείου ἀντιπροσωπεύουν κάτι πλέον τῶν ἑαυτῶν τους εἶναι ἄλλο ζήτημα ... 
Τέλος, ἐξ ὅσων γνωρίζω, διαγραφές μελῶν άπὸ τὶς δέλτους τοῦ σωματείου δὲν ἔχουν γίνει καὶ, πάντως, μόνον σὲ μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις. Βλέπετε, θέλουν κι οἱ διαγραφὲς λίγη δουλειά. Πῶς θὰ μειωθεῖ, λοιπόν, ὁ ἀριθμός τῶν μελῶν ; Ἂς σημειωθεῖ ὅτι ὁ Θεὸς παρακολουθεῖ μόνον τὸ βιβλίο μελῶν καὶ ὄχι τὸ βιβλίο συνδρομῶν, διότι δὲν τὸν ἐνδιαφέρει ἂν τὰ μέλη εἶναι ταμειακῶς ἐν τάξει ἢ ὄχι.

----------


## NetTraptor

Σόδομα και Γόμορρα.  ::

----------


## ggeorgan1

Μόνον ποὺ ἐκεῖ τοὐλάχιστον διασκέδαζαν. Στὰ δικά μας ἔχουμε κάτι σὰν τὸν Κωστάκη Καραμανλῆ σὲ μικροκλίμακα ...

----------


## paravoid

Διαβάζω αλλά απαξιώ να απαντήσω στο ίδιο ύφος. Κρίμα τα χρόνια σου και τη σοβαροφάνεια σου.

----------


## ggeorgan1

Τώρα τὸν βρῆκες τόν σεβασμὸ στὰ χρόνια ; Ὅταν βγήκες νὰ μοῦ κάνεις μάθημα τὸν Ἀστικὸ Κώδικα ποῦ τὸν εἶχες τὸν σεβασμό ;
Βλέπεις, γιὰ σένα καὶ τοὺς ὀμοίους σου ἀκόμα κι ἂν γράψω ὅτι ὁ ἥλιος ἀνατέλλει ἀπὸ τὴν ἀνατολή, θὰ βγεῖτε νὰ τὸ σχολιάσετε. Μόνο καὶ μόνο διότι τὸ ἔγραψα ἐγώ. Μετὰ περιμένουμε νὰ γίνει συζήτηση ...

----------


## 7bpm

Με βάση την πρόσφατη εκκαθάριση και καταγραφή των εγγραφών και συνδρομών για το 2010 ενημερώθηκε και η αρχική δημοσίευση με τα ταμειακώς ενήμερα μέλη του Συλλόγου.

----------


## 7bpm

42. * Somnius (Κατάθεση 18/05/2010)

----------


## senius

+ 43 NoisyJohn.
Έχω τα χρήματα του εγώ, δεν πρόλαβα να τα δώσω στο ΔΣ.

tnx

----------


## 7bpm

44. Mojiro
45. * Rpmz
46. sv1bjr
47. nikpet
48. spidercode
49. Jchr
50. giannis1
51. * marilia
52. * Bwoolf
53. * Xrtc
54. * Chrismarine
55. sv1eod
56. * Nios
57. zabounis

----------


## 7bpm

58. sv1her
59. * jkar
60. * Rainbow Warrior

----------


## 7bpm

61. * Gas

----------


## 7bpm

62. * fotis80

----------


## klarabel

63. zpaf - #7411

----------


## 7bpm

64. netsailor
65. amar
66. bonovas
67. donalt

----------

